# Dropped my skittles...



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Waiting for the shipment of my air setup but I had already started building a false floor knowing I was going air.....just didn't know it would be this soon








Frame notch may happen this week if not this week then not long from now. I traded a local VW nut that owns his own shop a set of wheels for a frame notch and some parts.
I might tweek the frame alittle but since its covered I dont really care that much as long as it holds what I need it to.

















The car:


















_Modified by rabriolet at 10:15 AM 3-29-2010_


----------



## Leeds (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Dropped my skittles... (rabriolet)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif would love to check this out when you get it all done. frederick isnt too far from me


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Im going to have an air install GTG when my stuff comes in. Ill talk to my friend and maybe we can do like a BBQ at his house and people can come chill and watch/help or just dick around and talk about VW's


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Excited for this


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Just talked to Will......management should be here in a week so I can start routing and setting up to slap the struts in next month!


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*

your thread title reminded me of this from UD :


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (unitzero)*

dope, and the tittle is perfect


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rubAdubDUB01)*

sweet harly, and i dig the wheel choice as well

considered doing two sets of colors for the wheel centers? front two green, rear two red or something?


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

NO F'IN WAY DUDE!!!!!!
Thanks for keeping me updated and telling me you were gonna do this.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (guilford32)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (guilford32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guilford32* »_NO F'IN WAY DUDE!!!!!!
Thanks for keeping me updated and telling me you were gonna do this.

you keepin ya wheels a secret why should i tell you about my suspension hahaha
i dont wanna color match the wheels. theres already alot going on with the car being multicolored so im leaving them as they are.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

One more pic with the coilovers.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Do Werk* »_Excited for this









x2


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nice meeting you last night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait to see this finished


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

DO WORK SON!!!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i need to be invited to this install


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

well the management will be here friday if you are free. im going to start routing and wiring it so i can just bolt the struts in when they get here


----------



## mk2much (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

It will be cool to see this thing aired out, i always see it when the wife and I go to Ritas, I got an mk2 golf that I should be done soon so it will be nice having bagged volkswagens running around Frederick.


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (mk2much)*

GASP! Do want!


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

Thank you for keeping a piece of VW history. Have fun with her.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Hopefully if everything goes as planned I should have it all installed by the 17th.
My biggest worry right now is that the 9s upfront will stop me from being able to fully dump it. Im hoping the bags are small enough and that if need be I have enough clearance to camber the fronts. Worse comes to worse Ill be ordering 7.5's for the front.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_well the management will be here friday if you are free. im going to start routing and wiring it so i can just bolt the struts in when they get here


getting the house all cleaned up --- last move and walk through is sunday. ill watch the thread for the finale


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I actually figured it all out.....Im only 1 fitting short and thats because I used 1 of them for my tank pressure gauge so I need 1 plug for my drain.
Tomorrow Im going to set it all in the trunk how I want and run my air lines.
Car goes in for a frame notch next thursday....struts should be here by the 15th or 16th and will be done the same day they come in.
This was my package that I FINALLY got at almost 6pm








And before any comments, yes I'm running manual valves. I didnt have the extra money to go digital mangagement and figured I can easily upgrade later. So for now....this is what I'm using.
5 gallon 8 port tank
Manual valves
1/4" line
400cc Viar Compressor











_Modified by rabriolet at 11:28 PM 4-2-2010_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Should be pimp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Are those 16" Type A's or 15?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

16x9 pro-jjecc stars


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

All Ive managed to do besides run the air lines for the gauges/paddles.
Im working on making a mounting plate for the paddles if my friend would hit me back so I can borrow his dremel.
The tank is actually coming out and getting vinyl wrapped.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I threw in the towel with the manual setup. I ran 4 airlines to feed the paddles and 1 for the tank gauge. I have NO idea where I would fit 8 more lines (2 per wheel, 1 feed 1 gauge).
So I ordered this:








$290 shipped with the controller. plug and play YAY haha


_Modified by rabriolet at 10:03 AM 4-5-2010_


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Made this little plate when I had planned on running the paddles. i was going to cover it with satin black vinyl so it blended in








thinking about keeping it so i can add a train horn haha.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Annnnnnnnnnnd:
















Already doing this on my coilovers:








and hoping that i have more clearance than this with the bags so that i can get a little more negative camber up front:









Thanks to Jake at THE SHOP formely known as Menace Motorsports! HaHa. Who will also be helping me install it all, build a turbo setup and put in a new transmission later.


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

i would be under the assumption that you will have less clearance with the bags.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (dash cunning)*

DO WORK SON!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (dash cunning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dash cunning* »_i would be under the assumption that you will have less clearance with the bags.

according to a few people i will have more. they told me the lower part of the strut will sit higher than where my perches are on my coilover, essentially it will sit above the tire is what ive been told
Heres a picture for some comparisons:










_Modified by rabriolet at 2:56 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

i want a harl sooo bad. unsubscribing


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_i want a harl sooo bad. unsubscribing









either myself or my friend are possibly picking up one local. Chagall blue base


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

jealous








might have to come out and see it sometime, i'm in frederick every other week or so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

im off thurs/fri. the actual air should all be installed by next weekend


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

right on, i'll have to hit you up for some







s


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Still waiting for more stuff......


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

^^^ Bwahahahaha, Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

life savers for the win!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)




----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

More pics NOW!!!!


----------



## joeslow (Sep 22, 2007)

gonna be at dustoff with this?


----------



## scap101 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

that looks bangin!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (joeslow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeslow* »_gonna be at dustoff with this?

no idea when or where that is


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Get it finished and go to SOWO with us.
Tank looks dope lol.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i dunno if abbey would let me go that far for that long lol. she gets pissed when im out playing golf for 4hrs and leave her with the kids


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

keep it up man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i'll come get my wheels once you finish the air so i can see it


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

was told that air lift fell behind on assembling the struts so now it wont be til next week


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

next week before the stuts beeing shipped??


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

was told they will ship this week, but not what day.
if its wed or later and using ups 2-3 day then i wont see them til mon or later depending on the day they ship. im only 3 days shipping using ups....but if they went out today, it would be thursday, tomorrow i would get them friday.....anything after that and its middle to the end of next week


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

ok







Im also waiting to bag my mk3 variant on airlift.. But shipping to Norway takes about 10 working days!







So you get them before me!


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_Hopefully if everything goes as planned I should have it all installed by the 17th.
My biggest worry right now is that the 9s upfront will stop me from being able to fully dump it. Im hoping the bags are small enough and that if need be I have enough clearance to camber the fronts. Worse comes to worse Ill be ordering 7.5's for the front.


not telling you your buisness but i would go ahead and order the 7.5s doubt 9s will clear fender you done any other notching besides frame?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

nah just notched the frame. what else should i be looking for? he was going to notch for the tie rods but said he could cut that area out due to something with the subframe?
right now if i were to drop it i could almost tuck them, i think with a little more camber i might be able to. im going to wait until i get the air on and go from there. i have a guy willing to trade me 2 7.5's for my 9s.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

congrats on the PVW project coverage


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_congrats on the PVW project coverage










thanks... been emailing them back and forth about a feature


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_

thanks... been emailing them back and forth about a feature









varrry niiice


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

not holding my breath but it would be awesome. probably wouldnt be til late in the year, after my next project is done


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_Still waiting for more stuff......











hahahahaha thats some funny clever stuff.. 
nice to see your car come far from people giving you crap for your phonedial offsets man.. 
and that sad 'low ->' photo contest..









nice work.. excited to see some more


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

haha thanks man








i never let that crap get to me, i just keep doin what i do.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

dude 5 second rule.


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

i had 200$ ball joint extenders 
and the bfi tie rod flip kit
and notched for tie rods 
and the hacked up strut mounts up top 
then it layed frame
if you dont wanna lay thats up to you but thats what you gotta do


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

the guy that did my frame notch was going to notch for tie rods but he said there was somthing to do with the subframe mount that he couldnt. was he mistaken?
im lookin into the balljoint extenders and tierod flip kit but it wont be for a couple months.
Airlift has their corrado pictured almost sittin the pan on the ground and said it will sit the pan lower than the lift with just a frame notch for the axle. 
Ill have to see whats what as time goes. Im pretty sure the extenders and flip kit will be in the to do list.


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

that stuff im talking about hits and holds you up doesnt matter how short the strut is if the car is held up else where ya undastand? and i wish you woulda kept the th lines man


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i just didnt like how the looked on the car.
its hard finding a wheel that goes well with all the different colors. 
they werent horrible but they werent great either. 
i think these go a little better.
so you can do a tie rod notch? he said he cut a little piece out and noticed something that looked like it had to do with the subframe so he welded it back up


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

no clue what dudes talkin about


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ill ask him tomorrow and double check what he was talking about.
no need to mess with the drivers side right?


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (acetate909)*

Looks like we'll have to wait till next week to see this finished


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_Looks like we'll have to wait till next week to see this finished









just got done fighting with the airline to the new horn.....hoping it works and doesnt blow off the fitting.
knowing my luck its going to and im going to be pissed. then my only other option is to run bigger air line to the front. i drove EVERYWHERE today trying to find a 1/4" barbed fitting and noone had one.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

success!! its loud as balls and only at 100psi. I dont think the gas station air pumps will let me fill it any higher than that haha.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

haha nice, Where did you get your horn from? I was thinking of getting one since my stock ones got filled with water and dont work anymore.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ebay. $50 shipped.
airbagit FINALLY shipped my manifold/controller. they told me they were going to send it 3 day UPS.......yeah its not expected to be delivered until FRIDAY next week










_Modified by rabriolet at 6:35 AM 4-17-2010_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

that sucks about the manifold. Did you get come tracking numbers from Will? I did


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

no i didnt...


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Got my front lines ran yesterday, may try to run my tank pressure gauge line and figure out where to put my pressure gauges for the struts/tank.
Got a visit from a big white truck today:


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Would you be interested in measuring the front struts if you get a chance?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

sure


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

under bag- 9 1/4"
overall-19"
compressed- 14-15" its hard to get a measurent on it by myself.


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

install that sh*t


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_under bag- 9 1/4"
overall-19"
compressed- 14-15" its hard to get a measurent on it by myself.

Awesome, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Man, these things look like sex! Can't wait to see them on!!!








I didn't realize how short the fronts are compared to the rears. Should be easily slammable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (LowlyDubb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowlyDubb3r* »_install that sh*t

still waiting on my manifold that was supposed to be here last week but wont be here til friday








airbagit has good prices, but the time it takes to get crap is ridiculous. it will be like 2 1/2 weeks since I placed the order to finally get it.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

And with the good must come the bad.
I was messing around and decided to pull the carpet up in the back to check out some soft spots I noticed while the car was on the lift.....
from the backside of the seat rail along the door, all the way to the front of the rocker is jacked. theres already a hole in one spot and the rest feels like its ready to die at anytime.
driver side has a couple spots but nothing like the passanger








looks like i need a daily driver soon so I can start stripping the car to get it healthy again


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_And with the good must come the bad.
I was messing around and decided to pull the carpet up in the back to check out some soft spots I noticed while the car was on the lift.....
from the backside of the seat rail along the door, all the way to the front of the rocker is jacked. theres already a hole in one spot and the rest feels like its ready to die at anytime.
driver side has a couple spots but nothing like the passanger








looks like i need a daily driver soon so I can start stripping the car to get it healthy again 


Mmmmm good ole mk3's haha happend to a friend also his carpet was jacked so we ripped it out and found a few little surprises http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Made this template up for my gauges. Now I just have to decide on material to use. I have some lexan I could use. Also trying to figure out what to use to hold it in place that would also let it be easily removable if need be. 
This is all semi temporary as I plan on upgrading to an autopilot setup later in the year.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Lookin good man.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

decided whatever i use im putting a hinge on the backside that it can lift forward incase i need to get to the backside for some reason.
i tried cutting the lexan but it didnt work out so well.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

changed it up. picked up a gauge panel for $12 and did some minor trimming and ended up with this:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

That looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its friday morning back home, why dont I see a slammed harlequin


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

because airbagit sucks my balls.
shipped the manifold late, and even after i paid to have 1/4" fittings put in the the manifold he says he's pretty sure they forgot to do it. WTF


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_because airbagit sucks my balls.
shipped the manifold late, and even after i paid to have 1/4" fittings put in the the manifold he says he's pretty sure they forgot to do it. WTF

That's why they have such and awful awful reputation in the airride community. The only thing worse than the quality of their parts is their customer service skills. 
Sorry to hear about your troubles. Airbagit is no good http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

they were recommended by a friend that runs the manifold i bought, said he had a great and easy time dealing with them. i definitely wont be recommending them to anyone for anything other than their prices are good for a budget. they also have those heater things for the valves which i want. hopefully they figure something out and make this right cuz im pissed right now


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

airlift http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Yeah but I didnt have an extra $1100 to go with their setup or I would have.
$300 shipped for an 8valve manifold and switch box is a pretty good deal. they just suck at their jobs apparently


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ok so im completely pissed now.
aribagit shipped my manifold without including the fittings to connect my airline.....basically im ****ed until next friday


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_ok so im completely pissed now.
aribagit shipped my manifold without including the fittings to connect my airline.....basically im ****ed until next friday


I hate people who don't do what you pay them for


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperBacon* »_
I hate people who don't do what you pay them for 

yeah, like dates


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

well........lets say this.
with a frame notch only.......you will get 1/4" from laying subframe








took me from 1pm on friday til 3am on saturday morning but shes done........and soooooooooooooo sexy


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_well........lets say this.
with a frame notch only.......you will get 1/4" from laying subframe








took me from 1pm on friday til 3am on saturday morning but shes done........and soooooooooooooo sexy

tease.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (dubina4steve)*

Pics or it doesnt count


----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

pics


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

Looks good so far! In for finished pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

itll be up here tonight


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_ebay. $50 shipped.
airbagit FINALLY shipped my manifold/controller. they told me they were going to send it 3 day UPS.......yeah its not expected to be delivered until FRIDAY next week









_Modified by rabriolet at 6:35 AM 4-17-2010_

lol did you not read that thread about how bad airbagit.com is?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

no.......now i know......we are going to have a long discussion on the phone monday. another issue came up.
Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
Remember Im running 9s all around so Im not tucking fully. My rears are spaced out so Im hitting tire before it would be completely dumped. The fronts tuck in but being held up by the tie rod. 
































Naysers go away, Being held up by my tie rod or I would be layed out:








All up:








We all fall dooooooooooooooown:









Face down ass up thats the way we like to fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk








Airlift is soooooooooooo dope. The car rides AMAZING! I LOVE IT! So glad I decided to go air and use Airlift ontop of it














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by rabriolet at 4:45 PM 4-24-2010_


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Looks good man cant wait to see it in person.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

on the way to adams morgan, got your text and told the wifey hold up...
looking great kris!!! better than i expected


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nap83)*

Thanks man, I need someone who can actually take proper pictures and has a real camera to do so haha. My ****ty HP Camera only takes 1 good picture out of 1,000.


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

very sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LowlyDubb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowlyDubb3r* »_very sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

thanks. 
you ever call the shop about getting your notch done? they are kind of busy doing a full overhaul of the shop but just call him up and ask.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rabriolet)*

saw you @ Volksfest. . I wanted to say Hi but didnt see you until you rolled out. Car looked great


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

thanks. alot of people kept coming up and asking about the car and stuff so i didnt get a chance to walk around


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_thanks. alot of people kept coming up and asking about the car and stuff so i didnt get a chance to walk around










not always a bad thing. . i Answered LOTS of questions for Bagyard and OpenRoad


----------



## r32flow (Jan 9, 2007)

Need more low you suck haha. Looks awsome man, just looks like the front bumper hieght and side skirts could be lower.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

looks awesome man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow, I need to get my kit on really quickly. But I ran into some problems. I need a 5 lug swap, like now


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

never called you back but you know i'm always down for a shoot. it looks sick dude


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (dubina4steve)*









thanks to jar.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *r32flow* »_Need more low you suck haha. Looks awsome man, just looks like the front bumper hieght and side skirts could be lower. 


Told you this dood always got something negative to say. lol


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Looks amazing man,got me all kinds of gitty.Any pics at ride height for you? Also when you say the tie rod is holding you up,is that somthing a cost effective flip kit from bfi would fix?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (1sikgti)*

Yeah I bet a tie rod flip kit could put you on ground, I forget when it is that you HAVE to get the ball joint extensions. If the flip kit lowers the tie rod say, 1.5" at the wheel, it should easily get you 1/4" at the frame. Come on, whats $35 when you just bought air ride










_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 7:41 AM 4-25-2010_


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

looks sick! Did you buy leader lines or just the ptc fittings for the struts in front?
looking forward to get mine!

Zorba2.0: where to buy this flip kit? 


_Modified by G3Variant at 4:52 AM 4-25-2010_


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bfi has the flip kit


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

just the ptc fittings for the front. leader lines might not be a bad idea. on my initial test drive the line for the driver side rear dropped down and rubbed through on the tire. that was fun, atleast i had extra line and stuff in the car to fix it.
if you do the flip kit do you HAVE to do the balljoint extenders or only if you are going to be driving it extremely low? thats where I get lost on it. I dont know if you use the flip kit if you HAVE to get the balljoint extenders or not.

_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11J* »_








thanks to jar.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


this passat is going to be even more dope in another week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rabriolet at 6:55 AM 4-25-2010_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_
if you do the flip kit do you HAVE to do the balljoint extenders or only if you are going to be driving it extremely low? thats where I get lost on it. I dont know if you use the flip kit if you HAVE to get the balljoint extenders or not.


You don't "HAVE" to, but it's REALLY recommended, no matter what height you drive.
The point of doing the flip kit and ball joint extenders at the same time is to keep the control arm and tie rod parallel. If you only do one and not the other, they'll no longer be parallel which leads to some crazy bumpsteer, which you don't want.


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_
thanks. 
you ever call the shop about getting your notch done? they are kind of busy doing a full overhaul of the shop but just call him up and ask.


Na I havent called. I might wait till the beginning of may like your friend said but I might wait till after SOWO b/c I'm still trying to find a rear bumper.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (LowlyDubb3r)*

any web site to get every parts? 
edit: (ball joint extenders)


_Modified by G3Variant at 10:50 AM 4-25-2010_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
You don't "HAVE" to, but it's REALLY recommended, no matter what height you drive.
The point of doing the flip kit and ball joint extenders at the same time is to keep the control arm and tie rod parallel. If you only do one and not the other, they'll no longer be parallel which leads to some crazy bumpsteer, which you don't want. 

That exactly sums up my experience. You can try just notching for the tie rods and you can probably hit the floor, but everything will be bound up and I can't imagine your balljoints/tie rods will last very long without the flip/extenders. They keep the tie rod and control arm at a more reasonable angle, plus give you some more tie rod clearance at the frame.
The car looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (G3Variant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G3Variant* »_any web site to get every parts? 
edit: (ball joint extenders)
_Modified by G3Variant at 10:50 AM 4-25-2010_


$265 a pair http://www.pmwltd.com/products.php 
Only other options are SCCH spherical bearings but those 3x expensive


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

does anyone have pictures of the flip kit installed? I am very confused as to what exactly it does


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

You can see it here. The tie rod usually sits on top of the steering knuckle with the bolt pointing down. With the flip kit, you literally flip the tie rod and tie rod ball joint so they point upwards and mount to the bottom of the steering knuckle. It basically lowers the outside pivot point which alters the angle of the tie rod.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

If I sell this set of wheels I will be ordering the flip kit and balljoint extenders.
is it possible to do a tie rod notch? he said he started to cut out a small area but it looked like there was something in there.
i mean its whatever either way.


_Modified by rabriolet at 2:25 PM 4-25-2010_


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

looking real good man! 
love the tank.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nice to see one more mkIII on air.. i just finished mine on my jetta... im also running 9's all around..and it also sits on the tires as well..
as for notches, the tie rod can be achieved.. i have 4 on my jetta (axels and tie rods) but since the air install i havnt been able to see what else is snagging me up, i believe its the tires so camber and a proper roll is instore..
check out my build i just put up


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

It was awesome seeing this thing in person last night. Good work!


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Turbo Turkey)*

here is a couple i took kris...


----------



## scap101 (Jan 14, 2010)

heyo buddy, heres some pics of your car, plz let me know if there are any you want tweaked or photochopped up. also let me know which one you wanna send to that website so i can enhance it for you.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...38707/


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (scap101)*

Thanks for the pics guys!
I need to get a real shoot setup with someone in a good location. I've always had last minute things done haha. 
Ill go over the pics and let you know which ones would work out.
you can see how jacked my camber is on my one wheel in 1 of those pictures hahaha


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Car looks great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so far so good..


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

we need to get a shoot together man


----------



## scap101 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

haha didnt even realize the camber was that bad until u pointed that out. you goin to the umbc meet tho?


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I love skittles


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

umbc? is that the air affair thing? if so then yes


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Handled that ****. Props man. Mine should be done in a day or two.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (VRtotheSix)*

amazing truly is


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I cant wait til we finally get a place with a garage.
The car is going to be completely rebuilt from a bare shell.
I decided the other day when I found the rust in the rocker panel that its time to find a daily driver and have this thing brought back to OEM+


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Ok so I'm no photographer and I have a crappy HP digital camera so this is what I got for now. Hopefully doing a shoot of the car by itself and also with the dope ass passat wagon once her wheels are done.











































































_Modified by rabriolet at 6:01 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

dude, if you had a nicer camera those would be some dope pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I used to use an HP camera


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Pictures and the skittles look so good!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

looking good man!!! we will get you some good pics i know some guys haha


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Looks great man! Comforting to know your running nines up front with no rubbing issues.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

no rubbing issues.....but i cant get them all the way in unless i get some camber. im going to get an alignment and camber them about -1.5 and see if i can put 5mm spacers in the rear vs 8s.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for all the info man.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

when we meet next ill take a couple of shots


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the way that sits! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*

looking good rabrio


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

Rab: Is it possible for you to measure the rear bags? from top to the bottom of the bags? And the diameter of them? 
I have not recived my struts yet, so cant do that.. And I need make space for the struts at the rear(Have mk3 Estate) So need to know how much I need to cut out in the trunk..
would be great if you could to that so I can start doing my car ready for Air









Like this:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

mine are already in, the only way to get that measurement is to take the wheel off. ill try to do it sometime but cant promise when


----------



## scap101 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

hey man those are some sweet pics. we will have to meet up sometime when its light out and take some shots. but lookin good amigo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

not possible to measure when the struts are at the top?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ill try later today


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

I could measure mine late tonight if its easier.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (1sikgti)*

So you ended up going with 'bags over KWs then


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_So you ended up going with 'bags over KWs then


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

I was referring to 1sikgti's post, since he had a thread in the mk3 forums air vs. coilovers


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ah ok lol i was lost


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

Rabrio, delete some of your private messages. i cant reply to yours its saying your inbox is full...


----------



## vcampg (Aug 24, 2007)

looks really good man. i think....i think i need air in my life.


----------



## Mr.Misfit (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks Dope Rab. Thanks for helping me out with questions and getting me ahold of Will. I should be ordering my management system soon


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

No problem.
This is what I've been working on now to get ready for the end of the month. 

I originally was going to paint/dye the a/b/c pillars and after doing the B pillar and seeing how fast it came off from the seat belt rubbing on it, I figured......why not.

I got a spare set of pillars and figured I'd try wrapping them. The B pillar is a BITCH but between my g/f's sewing experience and me just being determined we got 1 done so far. The 2nd will be MUCH easier. 

I was going to paint the little plastic piece that covers the seat belt but decided to see if I could cover it in the same fabric and get it back in. Its a TIGHT fit but its in there and looks great. 

Here are some pics of what I've gotten done so far. I'll post more as I go. 

Materials:

3M Super 90 adhesive spray (this stuff sticks like a mofo)
4 yards of Sew Classic Knit from Joanne Fabric (matches stock cloth perfect?) SKU# 0066 4532
Time and patience


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

looks good , wheres the thing for the seatbelt?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Viola!


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

looking good chris! done for dubs at the beach?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Lookin' great!



rabriolet said:


> Viola!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Fabric looks good! How much you spent on the materials?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Only in $40 so far, gotta grab another can of glue tomorrow so $50 total. Not bad for doing it myself. Im HOPING I have enough material.

Jeff, yeah it will be in by dubs......HOPEFULLY the headliner done to but can't say for sure



Damn I thought I spelled that right to


----------



## Mr.Misfit (Oct 15, 2009)

lol looks good kris, im soooo close to ordering my management from will


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

do it, you wont regret it


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

whatn kind of PSI are you running at?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

depends,

if its just me

25 front
40 rear

Me and passengers

35 front
50-60 rear


----------



## rwett131 (Mar 21, 2009)

I SEENED YOU AT SOWO! i think one of them was you haha. there was 3 and all of them were on point


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

None of them were me.

You would of known for sure because I'm the only one with type A reps and I'm the 2nd tornado red base on air (that i know of)


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

So if this is one of the three in a row I saw at SOWO it was beautiful in person! My management for my mkiv is on it's way today and bags should be here Friday, can't wait!

Dope car again!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

LOL..

None of the 3 harlequins at SOWO had type a reps on them and none of them had air.

I wasn't there but thank you


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

I could have sworn one did lol, oh well and your welcome haha nice car either way!


----------



## iTzFrObE (Dec 13, 2008)

lol two of the three harli's in a row from sowo are from kentucky the one on rms and the other on borbets  good try though lol


----------



## vcampg (Aug 24, 2007)

looks like your car made it without you knowing ha


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i wondered where that tramp was running off to in the middle of the night.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Pillars turned out excellent! Any plans on doing the headliner? I know Jo-ann's has black headliner material w/ foam backing just like factory stuff. I used the fake suede from joann's and it turned out pretty decent.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Probably doing it in the same material I'm using on the pillars. Dunno if it will be done by the end of the month though. I bought the last bit of material they had so they would have to order more.

The C pillar is a pain. I'm finishing up gluing down the material on the backside but I still have to clean it up some and a couple areas have small lifted spots from the glue getting tacky/stuck and then lifting the material off.

When I do the 2nd one I have a better idea of how to do it. I always have a spare c pillar so if I ever feel like redoing it I can when I have the time/motivation.


In the middle of this I'm also trying to clean the car up inside and out, finish my 2 piece grill, clean up my mk4 and help my friends with their cars.


This is going to be the next victim of air unless we sell it and get a Audi wagon:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Sold the Type A reps, got these now:









Finished the 3rd polishing, 1 more to go. Also have to repaint the centers or powder them, I'm just dirt poor right now and can't afford anything other than some Duplicolor wheel paint 










Left is polished, right is how I got them from RBwheels:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

New wheel are looking good! If you wanna make some dough, you can drive out to michigan and install my **** before waterfest  Looks like i'll be coming in only a few days before the show, so no air installed yet


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I was just joking with my friend that I should start charging to do installs now. 

I've put coilovers on mk2, mk3, mk4 and mk5's so far

I've done the air on mine, supposed to help a friend do his thursday possibly and another friend later this month after the car is done at the body shop.

I'll probably be bagging my mk4 next year unless we get a wagon, than I'll be doing that. I just need a garage haha


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

nice are those 16's? or 17's?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

16's


----------

